# PX 12 Lifter or Head/Ty LD12 on 8000's



## air0rmc (Nov 20, 2009)

Intermediate ,42yrs 160lbs ,60/40 on off piste intended .Never ski'd on the legends before....? Shop says heel on PX12 is a PITA ,I'm not concerned about the additional one year warranty with using Look/Rossi/Dynastar


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2009)

air0rmc said:


> Intermediate ,42yrs 160lbs ,60/40 on off piste intended .Never ski'd on the legends before....? Shop says heel on PX12 is a PITA ,I'm not concerned about the additional one year warranty with using Look/Rossi/Dynastar


 
Flat or RailFlex LD12's?


----------



## air0rmc (Nov 20, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Flat or RailFlex LD12's?



Flat LD12's ,but I had origanally wanted to put a railflex on for versatility .Is that what you advise......


----------



## air0rmc (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if the have the LD12 RF


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2009)

I would say flat.  I have had both.  I have problems with Railflexes on wider skis(105mm under) but they were fine others.  I prefer the flat now on midfats.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2009)

air0rmc said:


> I'm not sure if the have the LD12 RF


 

They did.  I still have one and sold the other.


----------



## air0rmc (Nov 20, 2009)

So you favor the LD 12 over the PX12 lifter .I think the LD 12 would be safer  ,do you agree...?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 20, 2009)

air0rmc said:


> Intermediate ,42yrs 160lbs ,60/40 on off piste intended .Never ski'd on the legends before....? Shop says heel on PX12 is a PITA ,I'm not concerned about the additional one year warranty with using Look/Rossi/Dynastar


P12s on my 8000s and PX12s on my Atuas. Great bindings. Your shop has no clue if they think the heel on the PX12 is a PITA. They probably just miss the turn table (which is being brought back in a higher DIN binding this year, as I recall). That decision to dismiss the turntable heel pissed a lot of people off. Made no difference to me.

By the way, why the heck a lifter? You are on the wrong ski if you want to rip groomers. And I assume your 60/40 "on/off piste" means that you plan on skiing non-groomers a significant amount of time. No reason for a lifter, IMO, unless you are ripping groomers and are looking for that "extra edge".


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2009)

PX 12 all of the way.  Rossi Axial/ Dynatar PX are some of the most reliable testing bindings on the market.  I will not say the same for any Tyrolia.


----------



## air0rmc (Nov 20, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> P12s on my 8000s and PX12s on my Atuas. Great bindings. Your shop has no clue if they think the heel on the PX12 is a PITA. They probably just miss the turn table (which is being brought back in a higher DIN binding this year, as I recall). That decision to dismiss the turntable heel pissed a lot of people off. Made no difference to me.
> 
> By the way, why the heck a lifter? You are on the wrong ski if you want to rip groomers. And I assume your 60/40 "on/off piste" means that you plan on skiing non-groomers a significant amount of time. No reason for a lifter, IMO, unless you are ripping groomers and are looking for that "extra edge".



Thanks for the replie's folks .Last year I found myself skiing ungroomed snow and woods alot .It was fun but I was on the wrong skis (elan Speedwave 8) .I got a good deal on the Legends ,and the shop recommended them for the whole mnt.and spring conditions ,even at my level ,5-6sh maybe .So my plan is too ditch the elans and just use this for skiing groomers w/wife and kids ,and breaking away for some fun when I can .Will I be disappointed with the 09 L8k...?Thanks again


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 21, 2009)

Go with whatever is cheaper.   All they do is hold your feet to the skiis.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2009)

air0rmc said:


> Thanks for the replie's folks .Last year I found myself skiing ungroomed snow and woods alot .It was fun but I was on the wrong skis (elan Speedwave 8) .I got a good deal on the Legends ,and the shop recommended them for the whole mnt.and spring conditions ,even at my level ,5-6sh maybe .So my plan is too ditch the elans and just use this for skiing groomers w/wife and kids ,and breaking away for some fun when I can .Will I be disappointed with the 09 L8k...?Thanks again


 

Go flat.  I have never had any issues with any Tyrolia bindings.  I swear by them.  Head is easy to deal with on warranty issues also.  Either will work, but I say Tyrolia.


----------



## Edd (Nov 21, 2009)

air0rmc said:


> Will I be disappointed with the 09 L8k...?




You'd be hard pressed to find a ski with more positive reviews than the L8Ks.  After finally demoing last year I bought a pair pretty quick although I think I went too short.  Took them to Utah last Feb.  No powder that week but I had an absolute blast on those skis.


----------



## Edd (Nov 21, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> P12s on my 8000s and PX12s on my Atuas........By the way, why the heck a lifter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## air0rmc (Nov 21, 2009)

Edd said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find a ski with more positive reviews than the L8Ks.  After finally demoing last year I bought a pair pretty quick although I think I went too short.  Took them to Utah last Feb.  No powder that week but I had an absolute blast on those skis.



                                 Do they ski short ,Edd ?That was another concern I had with this setup .I'm 160lbs most of the time ,but short @ 5' 4" and not super atheletic ,so I got 165s .But it was tempting to go 172s .What are your thoughts on that.......?


----------



## Edd (Nov 21, 2009)

air0rmc said:


> Do they ski short ,Edd ?That was another concern I had with this setup .I'm 160lbs most of the time ,but short @ 5' 4" and not super atheletic ,so I got 165s .But it was tempting to go 172s .What are your thoughts on that.......?



I wouldn't say they ski short.  I'm 5' 11" 185 lbs.  I've got 3 pairs of Dynastars all 172s but I've gained 15lbs over the last couple of years.  I've decided to start going longer with my skis. 

I think you're fine with the 165s.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2009)

air0rmc said:


> Do they ski short ,Edd ?That was another concern I had with this setup .I'm 160lbs most of the time ,but short @ 5' 4" and not super atheletic ,so I got 165s .But it was tempting to go 172s .What are your thoughts on that.......?


 
165's will fine for you.  The will ski fine in threes.  I have Icelantic Nomads in 168cm and they are great for powder days in the trees.  Go flat.  No lifter.


----------



## air0rmc (Nov 21, 2009)

Puck it said:


> 165's will fine for you.  The will ski fine in threes.  I have Icelantic Nomads in 168cm and they are great for powder days in the trees.  Go flat.  No lifter.



                                     Too late man ,I just got back from the shop .I went with PX12 lifter wides .By the looks of the pics you guys have under your usernames your skill level requires very precise snow feel and control .I think at my level I will not notice the 1/4" or so of lift ,and if anything it I will benefit on the hard stuff .I hope I'm not disappointed with the ski in general .


----------

